# Got my first AOS Award



## Ruth (Mar 9, 2016)

My Phrag. Don Wimber is now Phrag. Don Wimber 'Jake and Anni'
Got this award (HCC/AOS 77Pts)at our TVOS Show and Sale this last weekend in Boise, ID. This is my first AOS award. My photo is of the 3rd flower that is open. (Yes it has a tooth.) The 2nd flower fell off Monday evening So I didn't get a picture of it. I haven't received the photo from the photographer yet. I am very pleased.
One of our club members also had her Paph Betty Glenn awarded with an AM 81pts.


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations! It's lovely!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats Ruth!

Interesting to see the difference between this flower and the one that was open for judging. It gave a better bloom at just the right time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations Ruth! 77pts is a HCC. Maybe the score was 80pts or higher?


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruth (Mar 9, 2016)

> Congratulations Ruth! 77pts is a HCC. Maybe the score was 80pts or higher?


You are right Rick, it was an HCC, I am new to this. I will try to edit it.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 9, 2016)

> Interesting to see the difference between this flower and the one that was open for judging. It gave a better bloom at just the right time.


How about that Ted. It wouldn't have made it with that tooth.


----------



## emydura (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations Ruth. Well deserved. The first award is always so exciting.


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats!!! It has very large wide petals, looks great!!!


----------



## JAB (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats! I don't know who Annie is but I love the first name!!

Cheers
Jake


----------



## eaborne (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2016)

Gorgeous color. Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2016)

congrats.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats


Elmer Nj


----------



## silence882 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats! That's got a great shape.

Do you know who made the cross and what parents were used?


----------



## e-spice (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratulations. It's always a treat to get an AOS award.


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2016)

WOOHOO!!!! What a thrill and a sparkling color too!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Excellent Ruth!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 11, 2016)

That's a terrific Don Wimbur. As good a one as I can remember seeing..! Where did you acquire it?


----------



## Achamore (Mar 11, 2016)

I believe Wimbur is correctly spelt with a "u".


----------



## trdyl (Mar 11, 2016)

Achamore said:


> I believe Wimbur is correctly spelt with a "u".



Hi Don, Not according to the RHS International Orchid Register.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 11, 2016)

That is awesome congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruth (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's the photo from the AOS Photographer. It is much better.
I don't have any idea about the parents. It was given to me when a friend shut down his greenhouse about 5 years ago. It has been a great bloomer and it loves being in SH.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 11, 2016)

Ruth said:


> It was given to me when a friend shut down his greenhouse about 5 years ago.



Was that Jeorge's before?


----------



## Ruth (Mar 11, 2016)

> Was that Jeorge's before?


Yes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2016)

Not many truly orange Phrags. This is certainly one of the best.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautiful plant and congratulations on the award!!

David


----------



## Wendy (Mar 16, 2016)

Bravo! It's lovely!


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 20, 2016)

Well done.

I love the AOS pic.


----------

